# These kiddos need help! Washington State



## SeaMama (Feb 5, 2013)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/3629581151.html

This guy is repulsive. What an *ss! Anyway, can anyone help out these kiddos?


----------



## HappyRat (Feb 19, 2013)

He seems fine to me. The cage is big and the rats look healthy. He just needs to improve the food, and he'll be on the right track.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Aw poor little things!  hope someone gives them a good home soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SeaMama (Feb 5, 2013)

HappyRat- It's not about cage size, it's about the fact that they're getting VERY subpar care (did you notice the bedding?) BUT the most important thing I noticed and I'm angry about is his attitude toward them. They aren't very "cool" so he's just going to give them to anyone who will come get them. I just feel so sad for those little babes, with no one to truly care about them.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Seamama I agree, i think it's terrible how he's had them as pets but really doesn't care where they go, it's awful how some people are so heartless towards animals


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Other than the fact the bedding is probably the wrong kind - might not be, either, walmart sells aspen pretty cheap, I don't see anything wrong with it. I don't LIKE people feeding live rats. But these rats are getting much better care than MOST pet rats. They have toys, wheels, a house, and a clean cage. Heck, MOST dog owners even don't know any better about proper feeding and use the walmart brands, Ole Roy, Purina, crap like that. Are they bad owners..? No, they're uneducated. 

The people I got five male rats from had them living on their balcony, eating dog food and veggies. They were fat, sweet, and very loved. The owners just didn't know any better.

I wish I was closer to him. They would probably come around with some time and patience.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

They seem well cared for. As for the bedding: how do you know it is wrong bedding? Just because its the cheap kind from Walmart doesn't mean it isn't good bedding. We get out bedding from there as well as their lab blocks and part of their dry mix. I think you're being really rude about a situation you are clearly not knowledgable on. How do you know that Someone didn't give them to him or maybe his girlfriend and him broke up and they belonged to her but she decided not to take the rats when she left ?? You don't know the full story to be judging so harshly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SeaMama (Feb 5, 2013)

My issue is more his attitude of seeming to not care. He says pretty specifically in the ad that he doesn't care about them or what happens to them. I'm just saying that if there is a good ratty parent in the area, someone should go pick up these babies so they don't get used as rat food.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

^It also depends on the walmart. Mine sells rat foods that are fine, along with Aspen bedding. They do sell cedar/pine bedding very cheaply though. 

The only thing I don't agree with is -as I said- the live feeding. But that doesnt' make it 'wrong' or him a bad person at all. I use live feeder animals - crickets, fish sometimes. Doesn't mean I enjoy it. 
IF anyone but me had my female rats, I wouldn't blame them for using them as feeder/breeders, they aren't friendly, and there would be nothing rewarding about having them as pets, honestly, if you wanted a pet and not a rescue/rehab animal who's likely to bite you for offering a hand to sniff.

Sea: Not everyone views rats as their furbabies. It's a personal preference. So yeah, maybe they don't care if they go as a feeder since they are not good pets.. I wouldn't call him a repulsive *ss over it.


----------



## SeaMama (Feb 5, 2013)

*oops, snake food. I respect all of your opinions and kindly ask that you respect mine. I apologize if the words I've used have offended anyone.


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I understand how you're feeling SeaMama :/ While I've seen worse ads from CL posted here (uncared for ratties in a cage so small they could hardly move) it's been hard for me to realize that not everybody cares about their animals as much as I do. It's hard not to swoop up every animal on Craigslist that doesn't get the proper care (recently I was thinking about adopting a baby from the aforementioned poster, but then again you don't want to support breeders & the like because that'll just encourage the behavior. I realize your situation isn't the same though because it doesn't sound like he's breeding rats)


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

If i had room I would totally take them, it always makes me sad seeing them on craigslist but then again I would probably have twenty rats fifty dogs and a million cats if I did that.


----------

